
Show HN: A project to keep myself up-to-date in my field passively - hukelvin
http://headsup.news
======
diggan
Look quite nice. I'm a bit sad I cannot create my own channel with programming
without login.

Also, if I just saw a item that I'm interested in, but too slow to click on, I
have to wait until it comes back...

Otherwise it seems like a nice little side project.

~~~
hukelvin
Thanks for your feedback! Let me try to add a forward and backward button so
you can navigate through the slide instead of waiting it to come back.

------
hukelvin
Like other reader in HN. I would like to keep myself update on latest tech
news. However, I don't like keep reading feedly, flipboard periodically. And I
would like to have something like that can run in background like a TV News
Channel but showing what I am interested. So I made this and run it in a
second screen so that i can take a look of latest headlines in office anytime.
See whether it is useful to you (you can add in your news source) or free feel
to let me know if you think of other use cases or suggestions :)

